# Adriana Lima - walking the runway for Bottega Veneta SS 2017 Milan Fashion Week x3



## brian69 (2 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2016)

Eine Göttin! :klasse:


----------



## stuftuf (3 Okt. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Eine Göttin! :klasse:



warum untertreibst Du nur so? 

:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## gunt34 (3 Okt. 2016)

Wow Hammerfau!!


----------



## king2805 (9 Nov. 2016)

danke für adriana


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

wow tank you so much


----------



## by1482 (15 Jan. 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder von Adriana! Danke


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Sie ist so hieß


----------

